# Scarlatti Bagatelle-an older composition



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I forget if I ever posted this here. It was composed in the fall of 2014. I had never recorded it till February of this year. It's an alright piece, maybe a bit before I hit my current stride.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a decent little piece and again shows your strength in miniature form. It seems a little less unique and closer to an imitation than your more recent pieces due to its more conservative use of harmony, still it has its own charm.


----------

